# Roading Season



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

waaaay to hot to condition outside.... treadmill time

Bella, 25min in...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8013H14qBw"]YouTube- Bella, 25min in[/nomedia]

Addie
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YLJBHXirxY"]YouTube- Addie on the treadmill[/nomedia]


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

put some weights on em


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

no need...


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

those are brits right? they can't keep up w pointers or shorthairs or weims or vizlas or even wire hairs. Add some weight to them and get em real strong and you might get em up to par with the rest of the hunting dogs of the world. That is unless you just like your brits to poke around close to you hoping you pop up a bird yourself that they can take cresit for


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

longhaulpointer said:


> those are brits right? they can't keep up w pointers or shorthairs or weims or vizlas or even wire hairs. Add some weight to them and get em real strong and you might get em up to par with the rest of the hunting dogs of the world. That is unless you just like your brits to poke around close to you hoping you pop up a bird yourself that they can take cresit for



LOL that's their exact problem.... they can't keep up


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

My French Brittany will run 5 hours before he gets tired. Beyound that he begins to get sloppy and his field coverage is loose.

They make great house pets and are wonderful with children. All they want to do is please you.

I feel sorry for him because he works so hard. A better bird dog is hard to find.


Jim


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

thought it was a little boring in here being the off season, just trying to stir something up. I love brits, my hunting buddy has french brits and thats what i grew up hunting over. Lk your dogs look good.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

longhaulpointer said:


> thought it was a little boring in here being the off season, just trying to stir something up. I love brits, my hunting buddy has french brits and thats what i grew up hunting over. Lk your dogs look good.


I knew you were.. who in their right mind would want dalmation looking bird dogs anyway... let alone a tail!  last pointer i saw looked real nice... however he was 700yds away 


weims! weims! I can't believe you even mentioned the grey-haired krauts... more skittish than an ankle biter...


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

I suspected that, but I had the opportunity to spread positive rumors about French Brittany's and took it! 

Anyone know where to purchase reasonably priced hard flying quail for off season training.


Jim


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

"however he was 700yds away" could of been mine


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

good luck with the quail, its hard to find any pen raised ones for sale that fly good because of what it takes in flight pen size to get decent flyers. Might have better luck w piegons. What cloor are your french brits?


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

Orange and White. I like the way the tri-color's look, that will be my next color. I currently only have one, but am looking forward to aquiring a second.

Has anyone tried the birds from Tiffany's Bird Farm?

Jim


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

littleking said:


> weims! weims! I can't believe you even mentioned the grey-haired krauts... more skittish than an ankle biter...


Come on now! Some of us (and our dogs) do have feelings...


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i ask that, because the guy i hunt with had a black and white one and a tri color that he claimed were french brits. His were shorter legged brits that worked slow but had tremendous noses. he then bread them with some long legged big runners and now has a great line going. I haven't met a bird dog yet that i don't like. I personally like pointers, but prefer to hunt with a long ranging dog and a close working dog, think that helps ,me better with wild birds in ohio. Also i like to let my pointer haul ass up and down the hills for grouse. That way if she bumps one, i can call her back in and work several dogs on the bird.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i prefer the orange and white look, not sure why, I just do. I've only owned britt's so I really can honestly provide feedback other than every other breed sucks  especially pointers, setters, wiems, and v's  he he


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

cleanning the burs and every other thing that sticks, outta brits or setters is enough for me to never own one. I have seen a few brits that nothing seems to stick to, thats usually cause they hunt on the path or directly behind you I have also seen guys spray their dogs down with pam and that seems like to much of a hassle. I also like the orange and whites, they seem to have longer legs and run better than the french tri colors. However the close working slow brits make execellent grouse hounds. Then again, when your state averages less than 1 flush per hr, it pays to have big running hounds that can cover some serious ground. I stay on top of the hill and let them do the work


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

With the right brush there easy to clean.

I know why those pointers have such long tails! They need them so you can find them from 1/2 a mile away! 

I need to buy a Garmin Astro, when my FB goes on point in thick cover I cant find him. I have a hard time calling him off point as well.

NO, I cant use a beeper collar. They destroy the solitude and he also thinks I'm calling him back when he hears the beeping. I trained my dog using the beeper on the electronic collar.

Jim


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

why would you call him off point? 

i use low tone bells for gouse woulds and beeper collars for pheasant fields, the beeper is remotley turned on and off. And also a 1-2 mile would have been nice when my pointer was young. Shes older now and very managable, thats the key with pointers.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

both of my britt's are those kind that nothing sticks too... not even mud oddly enough. 

one of my britt's is a great grouse dog, the other a great pheasant dog, together they are a fun pair and they dont take up much space on the bed...


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

I use a bell as well. I let my FB range out 60yds or so and can not hear the bell in thick cover or windy days. To many years of shooting I suspect. Yes, 60yds is ranging out.

My tritronics will also let me turn on the beeper color. I'm just looking for any excuse to justify buying the Garmin Astro to my wife.  

Jim


----------

